# Peppermint oil?!?



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried peppermint oil for spasms or bloating? What brand works for you?I've been trying to look for information on peppermint oil and IBS, but only a few studies have been done, and apparently not very good studies at that. So I'm skeptical that this will help, but what else can I try at this point?Hoping for some responses,Bill Z


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I've tried multiple brands over a few years but they never really helped


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I use peppermint Altoids and they seem to work for me. The original ones, not sugar free or minis or any of the other types.2-3 Altoids are about 2/3 to 3/4 as effective as a Levsin tablet for me. May not make all the pain go away, but it can take a fair amount of the edge off of it.However, like most IBS treatments it might work for 35-50% the people who try it and I can't predict if it will work for you.


----------



## pumpkin_juice (May 20, 2010)

Peppermint tea helps me when I feel bloated or nauseous.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> I use peppermint Altoids and they seem to work for me. The original ones, not sugar free or minis or any of the other types.2-3 Altoids are about 2/3 to 3/4 as effective as a Levsin tablet for me. May not make all the pain go away, but it can take a fair amount of the edge off of it.However, like most IBS treatments it might work for 35-50% the people who try it and I can't predict if it will work for you.


Have you found any Peppermint Oil supplements (capsules, pills, etc.) that work for you?I think I could trust them to be more effective than altoids, y'know?thanks,Bill


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never spent the money to try the more expensive delivery methods.I don't think the peppermint oil cares what form it comes in, and I don't know that dietary supplement companies can be trusted more than food companies to put the same amount (or the listed amount) in any product.A lot of people do well with peppermint tea from just plain leaves. It doesn't have to be extracted in some specific way or enteric coated to work.At least with the Altoids they always seem to have the same very strong (curiously strong







) peppermint taste.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

Bill Z,I have my bottle of Peppermint Oil capsules with Ginger and Fennel on my desk right now. I got them from Heather's Tummy Tamers. Phone # 206-264-8069. Two bottles of 90 capsules each, around $20 wth shipping. I take one as I leave the house in the a.m. well before I eat breakfast at work. One at noon before I go to lunch at 1 p.m. and one I will take right now at 4 p.m. well before I eat dinner. They have helped me.If I take them too soon before I eat, I can taste the peppermint too strongly. I tried the Altoids and they did not help me like these do.I also drink fennel tea all day and I get that at Heather's too. Good luck. It's worth a try, right?


----------



## eightpaws (Jun 2, 2010)

_[quote name='Nancy from Safety Harbor' date='May 21 2010, 12:58 PM' post='793796']I have my bottle of Peppermint Oil capsules with Ginger and Fennel on my desk right now. I got them from Heather's Tummy Tamers. Phone # 206-264-8069. Two bottles of 90 capsules each, around $20 wth shipping. I take one as I leave the house in the a.m. well before I eat breakfast at work. One at noon before I go to lunch at 1 p.m. and one I will take right now at 4 p.m. well before I eat dinner. They have helped me._Hi Nancy - I've also been taking Peppermint Oil caps, with ginger & fennel, enteric coated, although not Heather's brand. The mg (per cap) of each is as followseppermint Oil - 181 mgFennel Seed Oil - 19.3 mgGinger Root Oil - 17.6 mgI was wondering how long you were taking them before you noticed any kind of improvement? I've been taking 2 caps, three times a day for three weeks & also drink organic herbal peppermint & chamomile tea. I've just about finished my bottle and am wondering if I should bother purchasing another one.Thanks!


----------

